# help a new guy with a 60 gallon cube



## dpresley916 (Apr 1, 2015)

I have a marineland 60 gallon cube 24"x24"x24" my lfs recommended the radion xr15 fw and I'm just wondering if I have any other options. I plan on running CO2 and using high light. I don't mind paying $300 for the light, but $90 for the bracket seems a bit much and I don't want to hang it. Any help or suggestions is greatly appreciated.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

There is a lot of personal opinion here so take this with a grain of salt.

1. The one I looked at is rated at 60 Watts which should be about right for a medium to high lighted 60 gallon planted tank. Provided they are using the most efficient LEDs. They do not give the type of LED's only there color range.

2. The color spectrum is acceptable that they are publishing on this light. I personally would like to see a little more red and little less blue light. But this is personal preference. I have tank with a simular spectrum and it is giving me more algea than other LED tanks.

3. The difference between concentrated spot lights and spread out light sources cause considerably different tank appearances. Spots like this one creates extreme shadows that I dislike. However there are some people that prefer this effect. These shadows are also cast by your bigger plants and makes growing plants in there shadow more difficult.

If you handy PM me and I'll walk you through building a LED system for probably less then 1/2 the price of this system.


----------

